# training a new cat



## *Rachael* (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have just gotten a kitten (and he's lovely) 
The problem is that he has to stay in my room at the moment (next few weeks at least) because I'm house sharing and my house mates are complaining of his meowing (constant and loud, his mom was a bit of a meow-er too), i know he will grow out of this but till then he's stuck with me.
The problem is i cant sleep with him on or in my bed at night, im a light sleeper and every move he makes wakes me up. (lol noise is fine ill sleep through that its movement beside that wakes me)
He understands he's not allowed on the bed when i'm awake but as soon as i'm asleep he's jumping up.
Any tips to stop him doing this??
thanks in advance


----------



## Jennygirlx (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm having a simmiler problem with my cat as I have recently introduces a boyfriend with a dog to the household and boyfriend doesn't like the cat on the bed (the purring annoys him - weirdo!).
What we did was try to take cuddle time away from the bed, or restrict it to mornings only so he is getting enough atention, but shooing him off the bed at night. You have to be persistant!
It has also helped to place a cat bed where he likes to sleep (off the bed) and have slowly moved it to a position in the house we want him to sleep so he has slowly 'learnt' where to sleep.
My cat is a bit older than a kitten so don't know if this is relevent but hope it helps!
I actually used to love snuggling up with my cat actually, and i'm a light sleeper but you do get used to it!


----------



## sellyanes (Sep 26, 2009)

Using food or a kind voice are good ways to get a cat to come. They respond best to positive reinforcement. Start training at feeding time; call his or her name and add "come." Do this every mealtime and after a week or so, your cat will come automatically.........


----------

